# Dont Buy Vista



## AshenSugar (Oct 20, 2006)

Vista licence.pdf

http://www.winbeta.org/comments.php?id=5138&catid=1



> Forbidding Vistas: Windows licensing disserves the user
> Posted by Arneh on Thursday, Oct 19, 2006, 5:07 pm - Edit This Post In Admin CP
> 
> 
> ...





so basickly DONT BUY VISTA PERIOD, if you buy prebuild system, tell them you dont want vista, ship it back if its forced on you and make them give you $ back(leigaly they have to if you dont use the preinstalled software)

vista is so bs that it wont even let you work around bugs you find, or play mpeg4 videos.

not to mention that it has to "call home" regularly or you cant use it, so if your without net for a while you may endup with a system thats totaly un-useable due to not being able to call home to mommy.
this isnt a joke, what if theres a storm and the phone lines/cable lines/exct are taken out for a week or more, or power is taken out then comes back but phone/cable is stil out and windows needs to call home, your SOL, your computer will just stop working, eather till you can get it back online OR you buy a new one.

sorry i know this isnt hardware, but its a good reasion for people not to rush and drool over dx10 cards and such, because to use dx10 you are FORCED to use vista, this isnt good, it isnt healthy, and the only way ms will change it is if people dont buy vista, stick with xp or 2k for gaming, refuse to buy dx10 games tell the publishers your not gonna buy anything that supports vista, tell ms that your not buy anything that supports vista.


----------



## GLD (Oct 20, 2006)

So if we are not to play DX10 games then we are supposed to be board out of our minds replaying and replaying our old games over and over? Not me. I want the new and improved, cutting edge games. 

Have you seen some DX10/DX9 comparison screens?

People are going to buy VISTA. I am. People will be buying it like they buy bottled water. It's a fact that can not be changed.


----------



## Agility (Oct 20, 2006)

GLD if you have the money go ahead. Anyway ashensugar, 101% support.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 20, 2006)

gdl, games for the next  2years minimum will support dx9 and dx10, game makers dont want to loose the gamers they have now, hell look at games like halflife2 it has dx7,8,9 support built in.

and GLD is now official part of the problem, i hope after he gets vista his net goes out for a week and his windows stops working till it comes back up, or he upgrades his hdd and has ms inform him he has to rebuy windows vista because hes over his install limit(no more unlocking of acctovation, if you go over your limit, you buy it again)

me im gonna stick with windows 2003 server and if that  means not getting new games in 3 years fine, i will play good old games and be glad im not supporting this new ms licence model.


----------



## Munkul (Oct 20, 2006)

i personally am only not gonna buy vista because it COSTS FAR TOO MUCH. its a waste of money, and although there are far too many rumours about how shit it will be, they usually have some foundation.
if people like it say a year after it comes out, then i will consider.


----------



## GLD (Oct 20, 2006)

The fact is, people are going to buy Vista. You go to your local box store and all the new comps. say Vista ready somewhere on them or in there specs. People read that and they know they want it to keep up with the in thing. I have tried out beta 2, and RC1. I want it because I like it. Not because I need to keep up with the crowd.

Yes I plan to buy it, prob. even on it's release date. So good for me.

AssSugar, to wish someone bad things, thats tarded. You would be crying foul if those ill effects happened to your rig.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 20, 2006)

try it now, its got a free RC trial now Munkul, but i hope you got 1.5-2gb ram MINIMUM and a good dx9 card if you wana even run its desktop.

oh and dx10 games dont excist, if your refering to say ut2k7 then your seeing what dx9 can do, not dx10.

dx9 hasnt even been pushed to its limmits yet, and opengl2.3 is far more powerfull and vercitile then dx10 will be,  i dont see game companys forcing us to upgrade other then MS and who cares about halo2 on pc?  halo1 pc ver sucked so bad i wouldnt touch halo2 pc if it was free.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 20, 2006)

GLD said:


> The fact is, people are going to buy Vista. You go to your local box store and all the new comps. say Vista ready somewhere on them or in there specs. People read that and they know they want it to keep up with the in thing. I have tried out beta 2, and RC1. I want it because I like it. Not because I need to keep up with the crowd.
> 
> Yes I plan to buy it, prob. even on it's release date. So good for me.
> 
> AssSugar, to wish someone bad things, thats tarded. You would be crying foul if those ill effects happened to your rig.



thats really mature lol.


and i wouldnt put myself in a possition where those things WILL happen, read the vista licence the links there, your buying the right to have ms ram you in the bum without lube

all the things i listed can happen due to the way ms is licencing vista, if you change out your hdd due to failuar, and reinstall you use up your acctovation allocation, you then have to re-buy vista if you need to reinstall again, this is the plan, its ment to keep people from using the same os on more then 1 system more then  a couple times, they want you to buy windows over and over and over.

say your mobo dies, you replace it, oops you gotta re acctovate windows, ooops your past your acctovation limit, you transfer it to your new hardware, it acctovates, then your hdd dies or windows dies, you reinstall you try and acctovate, it dosnt work telling you that your past your limmit, you call ms for help, they inform you that you have used up your install quota for that copy of vista and that you must now buy it again because after all, you need vista.
so you buy it again, then your net goes out for whatever reasion, a week later you go to use your system and it wont let you do anything, tellingyou that it needs to call home to make sure its a valid install, you dont got net so your sol till you get net to let it call home(sol=shit out of luck)

truth is that vista is gonna make ms a bundle, but it will also loose them alot of users every time somebody trys to reinstall windows and isnt able to and calls  ms just to find out that they need to buy a new copy because they installed that copy to many times.

vista is stupid, people who rushout and grab vista are stupid and askiing for the pain i wish apon you, yes i hope this happens to every person who rushes out and grabs vista, i hope they loose alot of important data, i hope they cant play there home movies they put into mpeg4 format because ms says they cant, i hope every singel thing ms has put into vista to control what people can do with there computers backfires and causes ms and the users nothing but pain and headakes.

im a windows user, but ms needs to learn a lession about pushing the user to far, people need to learn to read the licence agreement b4 they ellect to use software, anybody who buys this is asking for trouble, and i wish them nothing but said trouble.


----------



## GLD (Oct 20, 2006)

Life is to short to be scared.

Oops, guess I misspelt your name as you did mine.

My dogs never s**t where they eat.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.overclockers.com/articles1375/
little insite into things from somebody whos a little crazy


im not scared, im smart enough to know that i wont be willing to let ms rule my life or the life and functionability of my pc, vista is just that, they can close down your pc if they for some reasion deside your keys not valid (say a pirat group gets your key somehow) if that happens guess what?  you get to BUY A NEW COPY OF VISTA AT FULL PRICE!!!!!!

no thanks im not going there.


----------



## GLD (Oct 20, 2006)

Im not worried. I have more then one comp. My important data is always backed up on a ext. hdd. If one pc gives up the ghost, I guess I learn from my mistake. But again, im not scared. Bill Gates is my hero.


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2006)

Sadly, that's how things are turning. I mean, look at the music industry or Apple and all that. DRM is teh future, it seems, wheter we like it or not.


----------



## pt (Oct 20, 2006)

5 words only:
FU..CK VISTA, and F..CK DX10
i will use xp and linux


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 20, 2006)

http://slashdot.org/articles/06/09/08/1732204.shtml

boycott vista period, somebody needs to make a site and potition for this, i would but i got no webspace 


http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/winvista_rc1_worst.asp

http://money.cnn.com/2006/09/07/technology/Reality_check_Vista.biz2/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## Agility (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh man GLD will you just shut up? Damn if you're so rich then go buy vista in every new comptuer you have. If not just ignore this thread since you're so vista positive. Oh you could install it into your 2002 computers too. Go find bill gates and beg him for money. Irritating people.


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2006)

/me moons Bill Gates


TAKE THAT!


Fuck Vista....

Oh yeah you can always just shadow your HDD with GHOST once you first install it so you don't have to keep reinstalling it if it fails..... but you didn't hear that from me


----------



## pentastar111 (Oct 20, 2006)

Slater said:


> /me moons Bill Gates
> 
> 
> TAKE THAT!
> ...


 Heh,heh,heh....hear what?  I'm not planning on "switching" over until and "IF" they get all of the bugs out of that crazy overpriced resource hog. The "monitoring" of my PC by a "Microsoft mothership"?, is kind of spooky in a "Big Brother" sort of way.  can anyone say "keylogging". the potential for some extremely bothersome "hacking" and internet theft situations simply can't be ignored on that note!:shadedshu Doesn't sound like there will just be a few "patches" to fix the potential security problems that are going to arise.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

i wont be buying vista because im smart, and  if need be, ill contact some of my "codie" buddies to rip DX10 apart and make it work on XP, there is, after all, no technical reason why XP cant support DX10.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2006)

> Oh man GLD will you just shut up? Damn if you're so rich then go buy vista in every new comptuer you have. If not just ignore this thread since you're so vista positive. Oh you could install it into your 2002 computers too. Go find bill gates and beg him for money. Irritating people.


ya thats enough of that this will not become a flamming thread feel free to discuss why not to buy vista or to discuss who is but i will not tolerate people flaming each other period.


----------



## Agility (Oct 20, 2006)

Pros
1. Vista looks nice.
2. Probably better stability when its released.
3. Nice friendly interface

Cons
1. Direct X 10 works only on vista
2. Able to use it on a system once only
3. Shitty hell to buy a brand new vista which costs $700+ (SGD) just to install it on a new computer


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

under pros you have to take 1 and 3 out, google mr. windows x and you will see why  so i make that one pro, which will only come true about 2 years down the road...


----------



## PuMA (Oct 20, 2006)

funny, how they keep adding stuff and updating with new vista version, when the only thing i really use in windows is file explorer


----------



## mrbudgie (Oct 20, 2006)

xp users will get some of the dx10 goodies with dx9L (direct X longhorn   i think)

so i wouldnt rush either


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

its all or nothing imo, why give xp a cut down dx10 when it can fully support all of dx10? it reeks of M$ trying to bully everybody into vista. nobody will stand for it though, especially the games software houses and graphics manufacturers.


----------



## Seany1212 (Oct 20, 2006)

lol GLD when did you last look at who was running Microsuck, last i recalled Bill (godsend) stepped down and someone else (buttfucker) stepped up, oh and sucked at it.

EDIT: soz will step down in 2008  , hes stepped down from software engineer or something like that


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2006)

DX10 FTW, Games on Vista Partition, and everything else on XP partition FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 20, 2006)

I will avoid Vista for as long as it takes... but the truth is that a major new OS will slowly creep into mainstream (1-2 years), then XP and 2003 will be unsupported by 2012.

I forgot to mention - we'll all have jetpacks by then too


----------



## GLD (Oct 20, 2006)

Damn, seem like this thread is just one big pissing match. And some seem to be directly pissing on me. Well that is just wonderful. I say I am one who will be buying Vista. I guess I should have said I plan to buy 1 copy for my main rig, and a upgrade version at that. So does this make me rich? NO. Bill Gates being my hero, umm sarcasim people. And wishing my computer ill when I get Vista? Come on people? A good dog doesn't S**T where it eats. Maybe the bad dogs (bad TPU members) should leave here and move on to other site forums when they don't mind crap on their table.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> I will avoid Vista for as long as it takes... but the truth is that a major new OS will slowly creep into mainstream (1-2 years), then XP and 2003 will be unsupported by 2012.
> 
> I forgot to mention - we'll all have jetpacks by then too



one word, linspire


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 20, 2006)

mrbudgie said:


> xp users will get some of the dx10 goodies with dx9L (direct X longhorn   i think)
> 
> so i wouldnt rush either



9.0l is the current vista dx, you are not gonna see it in xp from what i am being told by my buddys at ms.

and ms may change the licence IF user market pushes back and chooses XP over vista in the OEM market(dell and such) this means that if people choose xp over vista that ms wont sell more licenes to dell/hp/gateway/exct and will start to wonder WTF is up.

windows xp licences will be avalable 24months after visa comes out, this is good, it means people wont be forced to go vista unless they CHOOSE to go vista.

spred the word to friends and family, have them tell there friends and family about the dangers of vista, word of mouth if FAR more powerfull then any other form of advertising, this is a proven FACT, and its what we need to do to show MS that they need to change their practices.

ms's next big os plans to REQUIER a high speed net connection that will download key files each time you boot(need net connection to even boot into windows) and use any apps(has to download key support files to run office, media player, browser, exct.

vista is just the first step in that dirrection, if you let them they will force you to have broadband to beable to use YOUR COMPUTER.

this isnt hystaris/hype its true, ms has been wanting to beable to do this for a long time, it would allow them to INSURE piracy wasnt gonna happen.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 20, 2006)

There are good reasons to buy vista and there are good reasons to never buy it.  With that said, you can argue these reasons all you want.  However, the next time a someone hurls a personal attack at another member(s) I will shut down this thread and consider awarding an infraction to the poster.  Keep it civilized people.


----------



## pentastar111 (Oct 20, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> 9.0l is the current vista dx, you are not gonna see it in xp from what i am being told by my buddys at ms.
> 
> and ms may change the licence IF user market pushes back and chooses XP over vista in the OEM market(dell and such) this means that if people choose xp over vista that ms wont sell more licenes to dell/hp/gateway/exct and will start to wonder WTF is up.
> 
> ...


Sheesh! Sounds like something alittle more sinister than anti piracy. Looks like some classics cases of a few of the seven deadlies being practiced starting with GREED! Now let's throw in some "CONTROL" issues. Requiring that you have a "high speed" connection just to boot up?  I will sometimes unhook from the internet and turn off all my a/v and a/s and just play games. I do have high speed. But I wasn't "forced " to get it. It just so happens I could "afford" to get it. What if i couldn't afford "high Speed" and could only afford "dial-up"? They are going to try and make it mandantory like AUTO INSUANCE?  F^ck them greedy corporate pricks right in the side of their c^cksucking necks!! Corporate greed is a motherf^cker isn't it? WTF is going on around here? First Congress is trying to screw us out of the internet(I know everybody remembers the internet being described as "a bunch of tubes")  by that f^ucking idiot who doesn't know a godd^m thing about PC's or the net and probably needs a f^cking flashlight and a roadmap just to find his as^hole so he can wipe it after he takes a dump. Anyway, first congress and now this? How in the F^CK can we stop this? Whew, that's it for my rant.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2006)

let me put it this way i upgraded to xp after sp2 came out that was what 2k3ish till then i ran 98se happily and i still have win 98se computers in use hell im on one right now cause my a64 is dead and i swear that i will not by vista till the fix xp and thats alli got to say and why xp has to pass the genuine adv. BS is stupid lets think about that from M$ pov. hmmm. lets not only make ppl pay $100-$300 on vista but lets also make them buy xp to so we can revenue that as well (im on xp corp ed. w/ corp keychanger that i recieved in a manor i will not reveil) this is a lot like back in the earlier times in countries other than the us this is against privacy rights for M$ to connect and send all that info and y wont mpeg4 work? thats bulls*** you know what M$ FU** YOU god bless ppl move to america to get around BS like this if you cant fallow the rules like everyone else M$ go to india thats were ur tech support is anyway i swear the bureaucratic bs goingon right now rivals china in the early dynasties go climb into your MotherF***ing $200billion dollar bathtub bill gates why dont you take your laptopp w/ you make sure its still plugged in wouldnt want the battery to die on you


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.itnews.com.au/newsstory.aspx?CIaNID=40917


----------



## Casheti (Oct 21, 2006)

Two words....Vista = Shit


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2006)

Polaris573 said:


> There are good reasons to buy vista and there are good reasons to never buy it.  With that said, you can argue these reasons all you want.  However, the next time a someone hurls a personal attack at another member(s) I will shut down this thread and consider awarding an infraction to the poster.  Keep it civilized people.



thank u polaris i would but that isnt polite seeing as i am not assigned to this forum u understand


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 22, 2006)

give me a stripped windows xp with dx10 and im set. 

i loved win95 and 98. 

i loved win2k

love xp but it takes work...alot of it. 

i hate vista. i think it looks like shit and runs even worse. if i do get it i will get it the same way i did xp: Free.


----------



## g12rxz (Oct 22, 2006)

I have to buy vista since my service based business depends on my knowledge of the latest technology.... then again though, i'll be against vista's eula by problem-solving.... hrm..

I really wish i didnt HAVE to get vista though, but users don't know any alternatives to windows, and to be honest the open source community hasn't made a viable alternative for your everyday user.  when your average user has a choice between vista and xp, they'll most likely want the 'latest and greatest', thereby choosing vista.  to say people will get xp just cause its cheap just doesnt work... if that mentality was true people wouldnt buy expensive macs that look 'pretty'.  vista is pretty - vista will sell.  there is no alternative.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=18895


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

g12rxz said:


> I have to buy vista since my service based business depends on my knowledge of the latest technology.... then again though, i'll be against vista's eula by problem-solving.... hrm..
> 
> I really wish i didnt HAVE to get vista though, but users don't know any alternatives to windows, and to be honest the open source community hasn't made a viable alternative for your everyday user.  when your average user has a choice between vista and xp, they'll most likely want the 'latest and greatest', thereby choosing vista.  to say people will get xp just cause its cheap just doesnt work... if that mentality was true people wouldnt buy expensive macs that look 'pretty'.  vista is pretty - vista will sell.  there is no alternative.



try xandeos, its a VERY good windows alternitive for every day users, runs windows apps via build in crossover office, has a HUGE database of downloadable apps and games(market place type thing with free and pay products)
from what my buddy says they even now have windows gaming support thats pretty easy to deal with for most games.

and alot of people choose an os based on PRICE when buying dell and such, and if you TELL THEM WHY THEY DONT WANT VISTA they will most likely listen, im a tech, its what i do, and i regularly turn people away from "whats pretty" and "whats edgy" to "what works" and i would say 95% of the time they endup thanking me, the other 5% try other stuff like vista and endup mad that it runs so bad on their brand new pc(dispite it being a very fast 2k,xp,2k3 box) i just tell them" well i told you so" and if they choose not to do buisness with me again good riddance, the less stupid people i gotta deal with the better.

have them  read vista's licence themselves, as they LEIGALY SHOULD b4 they run any pc they buy, most of them will be like"WTF" 

and you are not allowed to problem solve with vista, so you cant tech support it 

btw, why not just get the trial version and learn on that insted of buying it, from my exp with vista its just effectivly xp with more bloat builtin anyway.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

> DEVICE CONNECTIONS. You may allow up to 5 other devices to access the software installed on
> the licensed device to use File Services, Print Services, Internet Information Services and Internet
> Connection Sharing and Telephony Services.



HAHAHA

sad


----------



## pentastar111 (Oct 22, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> try xandeos, its a VERY good windows alternitive for every day users, runs windows apps via build in crossover office, has a HUGE database of downloadable apps and games(market place type thing with free and pay products)
> from what my buddy says they even now have windows gaming support thats pretty easy to deal with for most games.
> 
> and alot of people choose an os based on PRICE when buying dell and such, and if you TELL THEM WHY THEY DONT WANT VISTA they will most likely listen, im a tech, its what i do, and i regularly turn people away from "whats pretty" and "whats edgy" to "what works" and i would say 95% of the time they endup thanking me, the other 5% try other stuff like vista and endup mad that it runs so bad on their brand new pc(dispite it being a very fast 2k,xp,2k3 box) i just tell them" well i told you so" and if they choose not to do buisness with me again good riddance, the less stupid people i gotta deal with the better.
> ...


 That's what I thought. I don't really care about "window Panes" Just another thing to suck up more ram, which by the way isn't exactly cheap either. i paid almost as much for my ram as I did for my processor.  If they could break Vista down and just let you "use" particular parts of it that would be fine. Say, have a Gamers Vista etc, without those ridiculous see-through window panes. I'll never use and never have used my PC's for any kind of "office" enviroment. So organizing spread sheets and what not is not really a major concern of mine. Likewise for the individual who does that kind of stuff but doesn't "game". Oh well XP and me will friends for a while it seems.  Microsoft us


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 22, 2006)

Vista does sound pretty sad, but there will b people who crack it and disable "Call home" and stuff.

No matter what microsoft do, they cant beat the software pirates


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh they will...


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 22, 2006)

yepp


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm only gonna buy vista when I have a PC capable of running it well. I may wait a few years...but I will buy it...


----------



## Seany1212 (Oct 22, 2006)

Lol casheti, after all your bitching over vista  , and this VM crap with home and business disappoints me greatly, so the people who cant afford ultimate arent up to windows standards and therefore requires less in what they buy


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Bah, I'm only getting it because I want to have the latest stuff, and to be able to play DX10 games. Plus it looks nicer. But like I say, I'm waiting a long time before I get it. By then they will have ironed out all the problems so I can see whether it's good or not


----------



## Seany1212 (Oct 22, 2006)

yea but the licensing will stay the same, as soon as dx10 is released publicly i hope someone takes it apart and distributes it for xp, xp ftw


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

I think they announced dx10 for xp, right?


----------



## Seany1212 (Oct 22, 2006)

i dunno but if they have i wont believe that it'll compare to the one on vista, especially if MS are distributing it, they'll probably take some important stuff out of it reducing the quality


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

True...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2006)

well,fu*k vista.i'm gonna stay on xp as looooong as possible.

i've re-installed/activated xp 3 times in one day once.if that was shysta,sorry vista.it would'a cost me a new buy of it.screw that.

i just hope the hackers/crackers are working on it now so when it does come out there will already be a hack for the shi**y phone home and activation crap.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

ROCK ON TIG


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Same...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2006)

lol i have an xp keygen those are nice


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh, does that mean you can get updates??


----------



## Steevo (Oct 22, 2006)

No it means some poor soul who actually paid for XP is getting screwed by your immature actions. Asshole.

Vista is what it is, and there will be no changing it too much due to all the security implementations. It will be a cat and mouse game for crackers to try to break something just like XP, then MS to try and patch it, or re-secure it. And all it will cause is trouble for those that actually want to buy it and the hardware and use it. 

I am by no means standing up for it too call home every so often to see if it in fact legal. And the other laws forced down the throat of companies by the copyright laws are half the problem, but everyone wants to blame MS-Apple-Creative-whoever. It isn't their fault. It is the RIAA and MPAA and their stupid shit games. 

If you don't like it, don't buy it. If you "need" it for a game you want, shuddap and swallow bitch.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, the "poor soul" who paid for it must've let it slip somehow. I haven't got a problem with piracy. Although I am using a legit copy..even though it came from my Dell it's on my HP.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

no there will be NO dx10 support at all for xp, ms has stated this clearly, they plan to FORCE vista on everybody who needs dx10, thats another reasion i wont touch it, i dont like being FORCED to do anything.

i got a feeling we will start seeing more opengl 2.x games, thats a good thing, as ogl2.3 is acctualy better then dx9 and 10 combine and not limmited to a spyware OS that ms is forcing on everybody.

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=32444

thats just one of the articals about dx10 being vista only, basickly people if you buy vista your promoting ms forcing os "upgrades" on you and them spying on you, how you use your computer, what files you have on your computer, what sites you visit, what software you run, and if they dont like something your running/doing, they at any time can invalidate you windows copy, or dissable fetures stuch as  mpeg4 playback.
they are in bed with the mpaa and riaa on this, so i would expect the MPAA and RIAA to be getting reports of what music/movies you download and from where, yes vista does send back this kind of info, we saw a 46mb packet sent back from vista beta the other day off my buddys laptop, the file sent back was encryped xml file we couldnt open, (love file+net mon apps) he backed the file up b4 it was done sendin it(deletes file after sending it) 

so yeah if you want to have them choose how you use your pc please buy vista aka the ms koolaid


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

OpenGL 2.3 FTW! (RAP FTW) Prey looked amazing. That was running OpenGL, right?


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

prey,quake4,doom3,Riddick are all opengl, riddick and doom3 arent even ogl2.x and they look amazing


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

Vista gaming will be 10 to 15 per cent slower than XP

sweet huh


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet, hopefully OpenGL is the future. It's a shame games like Battlefield 2 and things like that aren't OpenGL.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 22, 2006)

I was a Windows fanboy. Now its time for OSX. Apple, here we come. M$, own goal. Idiot.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Mac OSX has always been better...


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Sweeeeeeet, hopefully OpenGL is the future. It's a shame games like Battlefield 2 and things like that aren't OpenGL.



the makers could easly patch them for open gl support, use to happen all the time in the past.

unreal1 got dx and open gl patches when it orignaly was made for glide for one example, tribes got opengl patches dispite orignaly being a glide game as well.

even quake1/2 got dx patches(made by users), tho at the time dx was far less complex then opengl(didnt look as nice and such)

if you havent played the riddick game, you should, the gfx are kickarse, the games just VERY well done


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2006)

btw the xp keygen is for the corp edition of windows i didnt screw anyone outof there updates and no i connot do updates cept security and honestly 3rd party works just fine for all the updates i need sp1,sp2,dx9L(which is dx10 minus some stuff)


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 22, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol i have an xp keygen those are nice



Discussion of piracy (or looking like a pirate) is not allowed guys .


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Boycott Microsoft Vista*

VISTA is designed for bored housewifes to make home movies and photo albums while watching soaps online.  I say Boycott Vista until Microsoft releases a WNDOWS GAMER EDITION, streamlined for Online Games and Gamers.  The sad thing is that BILL wants us to  buy two of his systems, a PC for Vista and an XBOX360 for Games!  He figures he can tripple his profit by forcing us to buy Vista.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

"zekrahminator "
"Ahoy!"

lol, i never said anything about piracy, and i know ppl that use keygens with their valid leigal copsy of windows(most have lost their books due to moves or kids, or one his wife got drunk and shreded the licence ROFL.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

DX9L? That any good?


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 22, 2006)

dx9l=dx9 or vista, some morons tryed to say it was dx10 for xp but its not,

dx10 is totaly not backword compatable with any past dx version as such vista needed dx9l(L for longhorn) to beable to support dx9 games.


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 24, 2006)

Ashen seems to know what he talks about, the way he talks it is a little abrupt though!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 24, 2006)

Namslas90 said:


> I say Boycott Vista until Microsoft releases a WNDOWS GAMER EDITION, streamlined for Online Games and Gamers.



i would support this
i should be able to reboot into Windows Gamer Ed. which is a command line Operating system, and then boot into the game itself.  that'd be kick ass for framerates


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

windows gamer edition wouldnt be command line, that would be silly, but it could have a basick windows 2k desktop and be configuared spicificly for gamers, low resorce use, high perf, no bloat.
ofcorse it would need to support normal windows apps, but it wouldnt be as pretty/heavy as windows is by default.

any of you who have run windows server 2003 as a workstation know how much leaner and meaner it is on install then xp, it could be like that, easy to use, low resorce, rock stable, fast/responcive.
this would keep most users from buying it because it wouldnt be "pretty" and wouldnt come with all the extras so many aol users want like wmp11 and such(no wmp built in ofcorse) no system restore, i mean really cut down, all the things people do to get xp to perform decently but done by default


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2006)

just keep a partition with xp on it and one w/ vista fast dx9 on xp dx10(till hacked) on vista


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> "zekrahminator "
> "Ahoy!"
> 
> lol, i never said anything about piracy, and i know ppl that use keygens with their valid leigal copsy of windows(most have lost their books due to moves or kids, or one his wife got drunk and shreded the licence ROFL.



That means you have to buy another copy


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

yes, but at least its not ms forcing him to because his hdd or mobo died


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

http://theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=35108

haha, vista's licence at least implys you cant share you screen viewing with anybody via screenshots or monotor, you cant have more then 1 person watching the screen at a time, NICE, that would rock so hard, you gotta stop using ur pc if anybody else can see the monotor, i would laugh if they tryed to enforce it like that specly with screenshots


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 27, 2006)

lmfao!!!

wat r these guys @ microsoft smoking


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Anything they can lay their greedy little hands on. Including small children.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 27, 2006)

well...if thats the case, then someone should go to microsoft, and when the programmers find a bug and show someone else, sew the living crap out of em


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Ohhhh, good point!


----------



## pentastar111 (Oct 27, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> http://theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=35108
> 
> haha, vista's licence at least implys you cant share you screen viewing with anybody via screenshots or monotor, you cant have more then 1 person watching the screen at a time, NICE, that would rock so hard, you gotta stop using ur pc if anybody else can see the monotor, i would laugh if they tryed to enforce it like that specly with screenshots


 All of this "special" liscensing crap probably has to do with that two teired internet
idea that congress has. If we can't show screen shots and such we won't be able to "clog' the internet, which as you know "is" a series of tubes. lol. What a bunch of shysters and shitheads. Both congress and micro$oft.:shadedshu


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

Best hate thread at TPU ever


----------



## pt (Oct 27, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Best hate thread at TPU ever



you have to love all this hate about vista


----------



## Gorre (Oct 27, 2006)

Vista raped my baby!

Edit: And I saw it smoking crack!


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

Gorre said:


> Vista raped my baby!
> 
> Edit: And I saw it smoking crack!


naaa thats DaMulta u see smokin the microsoft crack(vista)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2006)

well lets see all i can say is f*** vista there is no way i will buy it  but when i get it, it WILL NOT require all that license BS if you can catch my drift haha m$


----------



## C0mrad3 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeh so I just definitely decided I never want to see Vista.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 31, 2006)

Best thing to do imo @ this point?

(And, I've read MOST of what AshenSugar's put out for info. some of which I question, other parts I do not (and like him, do NOT like (DRM mainly))

Try it yourself when it releases guys... go to a store where they have it preloaded on some machines, & make judgements @ that point.

APK

P.S.=> Sometimes, it's THE only way... I have heard this "Anti-Microsoft" stuff in the past, & it always sounds convincing... until the product's released, & it's a hit time & again... this time though? I am NOT 110% sure like I was for NT 3.51, 2000, XP, & Server 2003 though... but, time will tell! apk


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 31, 2006)

To buy or not to buy.  That's the question.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2006)

Microsoft said you can call and get it moved to another system.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Best thing to do imo @ this point?
> 
> (And, I've read MOST of what AshenSugar's put out for info. some of which I question, other parts I do not (and like him, do NOT like (DRM mainly))
> 
> ...




Good call.


----------

